# If tuners are busy ..will the bolt find another showing...??



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sure this has been discussed.. but...

If tuners are busy ..will the bolt find another showing...??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes, all TiVos do that. However there is a feature called Clipping on TiVo which will allow two shows to overlap by up to 5 minutes and the lower priority show will simply be clipped by the overlapping amount. On all previous TiVos you had the option to turn that feature off so that any amount of overlap would cause a conflict and force the TiVo to record a later airing. With the Bolt that option seems to be missing so there is no way to turn the clipping feature off. So you might want to be careful with the padding if you regularly use all 4 tuners simultaneously.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

My issue is Sunday nights..

If I have 4 shows at 900pm..(coming from a roamio plus had zero issues)

can I move 1 of the tuners over to watch one of the shows that is being recorded ..

will it kick me off..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Yes, all TiVos do that. However there is a feature called Clipping on TiVo which will allow two shows to overlap by up to 5 minutes and the lower priority show will simply be clipped by the overlapping amount. On all previous TiVos you had the option to turn that feature off so that any amount of overlap would cause a conflict and force the TiVo to record a later airing. With the Bolt that option seems to be missing so there is no way to turn the clipping feature off. So you might want to be careful with the padding if you regularly use all 4 tuners simultaneously.


Holy cow, that seems crazy.

I'd been inching towards pulling the trigger on a Bolt for my niece but comments regarding fan noise and this change have me shifting back to wait-and-see. Disabling overlap protection is one of the first tweaks I make.

Now... if TiVo wants to implement this feature in a way that *I* would accept, they would need to add a separator bar to the OnePass Manager that I could then shift up and down to create a separation between two levels of priority. Shows below the barrier are OK to be clipped; shows above the barrier must NOT be clipped. Well, that's one odd way to do it; otherwise, a simple "Clippable" setting per OnePass would work, too, with your default "Clippable" choice being settable along with all the other recording defaults via the Settings menu.

Good info, Dan; thanks!

edit: p.s. I've heard TiVo has moved things around in the menu, so maybe they just moved the setting?

p.p.s. A search of the BOLT Viewer's Guide only turns up one mention of Overlap Protection -- and it's in the trademarks legalese section. No mention of any configurable setting, whatsoever. Hmmm... (edit: ... as compared to 14 occurrences of Overlap Protection in the Roamio Viewer's Guide.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scottfll954 said:


> My issue is Sunday nights..
> 
> If I have 4 shows at 900pm..(coming from a roamio plus had zero issues)
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean.

I believe you'd have to choose a recording to stop, and would likely need to manually reschedule that recording. (TiVo *should* automatically handle the rescheduling, or at least prompt you to reschedule the show, but the absence of this capability is similar to the inability to flag a given recording as faulty and TiVo automatically scheduling a followup recording for the episode.

Once you've stopped one of the recordings, you could then watch your live program -- though you may want to set that live program to record, to make sure you'll see it all, in the event that a similar tuner logjam would occur before the program ends.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

scottfll954 said:


> My issue is Sunday nights..
> 
> If I have 4 shows at 900pm..(coming from a roamio plus had zero issues)
> 
> ...


You can always watch one of the shows that's recording. Just select it from My Shows and press Play. Or you can cycle through the tuners on live TV by repeatedly pressing the Live TV button.

If you're talking about a Mini then only the first part above works.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You can always watch one of the shows that's recording. Just select it from My Shows and press Play. Or you can cycle through the tuners on live TV by repeatedly pressing the Live TV button.
> 
> If you're talking about a Mini then only the first part above works.


Good answer. I believe I totally misinterpreted his question.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> ... fan noise ...


From my normal viewing distance I don't hear the Bolt at all. Up close like an inch away I hear it. The fan noise from the Bolt from my normal viewing area is not an issue at all for me.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> From my normal viewing distance I don't hear the Bolt at all. Up close like an inch away I hear it. The fan noise from the Bolt from my normal viewing area is not an issue at all for me.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


I definitely wouldn't want a Bolt in my bedroom. But I've become used to the very quiet Mini over the last 2.5 years. For ten years prior I had a TiVo in the bedroom and always heard the fan. But now that I'm used to not having the fan noise, I wouldn't want it back.


----------

